# Wowfähiger Internetstick?!



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. September 2012)

Heyho, kennt sich jemand von euch mit Internetsticks aus oder hat sogar selber einen?
Könnt ihr einen empfehlen bei dem man mit relativ niedriger Latenz WoW spielen kann?


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2012)

keinem - das beste was du dir z.Z. holen kannst ist LTE


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> keinem - das beste was du dir z.Z. holen kannst ist LTE




Was ist Lte?:O


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2012)

Das schnellste Mobile Internet was du kriegen kannst


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Was ist Lte?:O



Schaust wohl kein TV.


Vodafone wirbt in einem Sendeblock ca. 20 mal für LTE. Da kommt auch n geiles Lied drin vor. 

BTW: Selbst LTE ist nicht wirklich zum zocken geeignet, da die Latenz da auch nicht wirklich gut ist. Es geht eben nichts um eine Kabelverbindung bzw. WLAN ist auch noch ok.


----------



## cellesfb (1. September 2012)

LTE- Long Term Evolution oder einfach 4G

Das ist die neuste Technik, aber leider auch nicht wirklich weit verbreitet, aber Spaß wirst du mit mobilen Internet sowieso nicht beim Spielen haben, weil die Ping meistens um die 100-250 oder mehr liegen.
Bei LTE soll das zwar nur noch um die 50 ms sein, aber verlassen würde ich mich darauf nicht, da LTE schnell ausgelastet sein kann, wenn viele Leute in deiner Nähe zum gleichen Mast verbunden sind 

Und die Verträge sind dazu relativ teuer... Prepaid gibts glaube ich gar nicht !


----------



## Dagonzo (1. September 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Was ist Lte?:O


Der quasi Nachfolger von UMTS.

Was die Sticks angeht. Generell sind diese zu empfehlen für Downloads und Surfen. Für Spiele wo es auf niedrige Latenzen ankommt, ist das eine reine Glückssache. Es kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht. Sofern es immer noch andere Möglichkeiten gibt, würde ich davon abraten.
Davon abgesehen, kann der eine Anbieter gut sein in einem bestimmten Gebiet und in einem anderen wieder nicht. Es ist halt sehr stark auch von der Region abhängig in der du wohnst. Hier bleibt nur ausprobieren. Einige Provider wie z.B. Vodafone, bieten glaube ich eine kostenfreie unverbindliche Testzeit bei sowas an.


----------



## ego1899 (2. September 2012)

Also das man damit nicht zocken kann ist völliger Unsinn.

Ich selber bin zurzeit auf einen Surfsstick angewiesen und kann mit meinem völlig ohne Probleme zocken. Ich nutze einen auf Prepaid-Basis und wie bei allen Anbietern hast du ein begrenztes Datenvolumen und wenn man dieses überschreitet wird einem die Verbindung auf GPRS-Geschwindigkeit gedrosselt.
In meinem Fall geschieht das ab einen verbrauchten Datenvolumen von 5GB, ein Anbieter bei dem diese Grenze höher ist gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht (zumindestens gab es den nicht als ich mir das Ding vor ca. nem halben Jahr zugelegt habe).

Vor dem Eintreten dieser Drosselung kann man wirklich absolut problemlos zocken, dass kann ich aus Eigenerfahrung bestätigen. Mit der Drosselung geht es teilweise auch noch, aber in der Regel kannst du das dann ziemlich vergessen. 
Surfen und Downloads kannst du so allerdings auf jeden Fall knicken. Wenn man jetzt nicht übermäßig viel surft und größtenteils zockt ist das mit den 5GB völlig ausreichend.

Ich persönlich nutze den Stick von Fonic der wie gesagt als einzigster (meines Wissens nach) die erwähnten 5GB anbietet, die meisten anderen in der Regel nur 2-3GB. Die sind meistens sogar noch teurer.
Bei Fonic zahlst du 2,50€ am Tag, allerdings bis zu einem Maxiumum von 25€, also quasi 10 Tage wenn du es so willst. Ab dieser Grenze ist die Nutzung kostenfrei. Bis dato gab es keine besseren Angebote.
Sicherlich keine Dauerlösung wenn man viel im Internet unterwegs ist, allerdings nicht so schlimm wie jetzt viele denken...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. September 2012)

UMTS, HSDPA oder LTE?

mit UMTS habe ich zumindest in der stadt konstant pings um 1k gehabt


----------



## ego1899 (2. September 2012)

Achso ja HSDPA ist das bei mir in der Regel, teilweise empfange ich hier aber auch nur UMTS, was jedoch auch völlig ausreichend ist zum zocken...
Zumindestens ist das meine Erfahrung... Ist denk ich mal empfangsabhängig, damit hab ich hier in Frankfurt keine Schwierigkeiten...


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> UMTS, HSDPA oder LTE?
> 
> mit UMTS habe ich zumindest in der stadt konstant pings um 1k gehabt



Na dann viel Spaß beim Raiden. 


Ich hab ab nem Ping von 150ms schon Probleme mit gezielten Timings gehabt. Gut ist es nur daheim, da liegt mein Ping bei rund 15 - 20ms.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> BTW: Selbst LTE ist nicht wirklich zum zocken geeignet, da die Latenz da auch nicht wirklich gut ist. Es geht eben nichts um eine Kabelverbindung bzw. WLAN ist auch noch ok.


Muss ich dir widersprechen. Kumpel hat auf'm Dorf LTE über externe Antenne und damit 'ne bessere Verbindung als ich hier mit meinem 6MBit DSL. Besserer Ping (klar gibts mal Schwankungen) und deutlich höhere Datenraten.


----------



## Saji (3. September 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Muss ich dir widersprechen. Kumpel hat auf'm Dorf LTE über externe Antenne und damit 'ne bessere Verbindung als ich hier mit meinem 6MBit DSL. Besserer Ping (klar gibts mal Schwankungen) und deutlich höhere Datenraten.



Wenig verwunderlich. Ein Kriterium bei der "Zulassung" von LTE war das besonders auch ländliche Gegenden erschlossen werden müssen. ^^ Aber als Kabelnutzer fühlt man sich da schon leicht verarscht.


----------



## David (3. September 2012)

Ich frag mich warum Leute hier so whinen? Ich habe 2 Jahre mit 200+ms gespielt und hatte keine Probleme, habe sogar 1.8k Arena spielen können mit dieser "heulheuldasistsounspielbar" Latenz.


----------



## xynlovesit (3. September 2012)

David schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum Leute hier so whinen? Ich habe 2 Jahre mit 200+ms gespielt und hatte keine Probleme, habe sogar 1.8k Arena spielen können mit dieser "heulheuldasistsounspielbar" Latenz.



Haha, das kann ich nur zugut, damals hat mein Bruder permanent ueber Torrents geladen, hatte Pings um die 900 Latenz, aber ich muss ehrlich zu geben, es war spielbar. Man hat sich an den Lagg gewoehnt und konnte recht gut spielen damit, weil man sich an den Delay dran gewoehnt hat. Fuer deine Gegner warst du total die Laggfigur


----------



## spectrumizer (3. September 2012)

David schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum Leute hier so whinen? Ich habe 2 Jahre mit 200+ms gespielt und hatte keine Probleme, habe sogar 1.8k Arena spielen können mit dieser "heulheuldasistsounspielbar" Latenz.


Wenn man nur WoW, LoL, HoN oder ähnliche Spiele spielt, mag das gehen. Aber bei FPS Spielen wirds ab 170+ Ping nervig.


----------



## floppydrive (3. September 2012)

So ein quatsch, q3a über 56k ging früher auch und es war immer Hardcore pwnage


----------



## eMJay (3. September 2012)

Führer gab es nicht besseres. Jetzt wird man schon ab 100+ gekickt.


----------



## floppydrive (3. September 2012)

Wer über Latenz meckert hat nur nicht genügend Skill um es auszugleichen, ganz klar!


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Haha ganz genau 

Bei CS & Co. mag das vielleicht ein problem sein, aber wohl kaum bei MMO´s, vor allem nicht bei WoW.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. September 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> So ein quatsch, q3a über 56k ging früher auch und es war immer Hardcore pwnage


Das heist ja auch nicht zwangläufig, dass man einen schlechten Ping hat. ISDN war auch viele Jahre deutlich besser als normales DSL. Ohne Fastpath hast du selten mal Pings unter 120ms gehabt, wenn überhaupt. Mit ISDN war damals 100ms schon das höchste und das auch nur wenn Server nicht in Europa standen, sonst oft noch deutlich niedriger. In manchen Spielen habe ich damals sogar 10-20ms gehabt. Damit lässt sich sogar heute noch ganz passabel WoW spielen.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. September 2012)

floppydrive schrieb:


> So ein quatsch, q3a über 56k ging früher auch und es war immer Hardcore pwnage


Nix quatsch.  Ich sage nicht, dass es unmöglich ist, aber es IST nervig mit 170+ Ping FPS Spiele zu spielen. Q3A war's damals bei mir nicht, dafür CS 1 und klar ging's. Aber kein Vergleich zum Kumpel mit ISDN und 50-60er Ping ...


----------



## eMJay (7. September 2012)

Jo CS mit Modem.... das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Magogan (7. September 2012)

Grundsätzlich funktioniert jeder Internetstick mit WoW. Die Latenz von 100-300 ms ist erträglich. Das Problem ist nur, dass du ein doch relativ gutes UMTS-Netz haben solltest, um ohne Verbindungsabbrüche spielen zu können. Das lässt sich vor dem Kauf schwer überprüfen leider.

Ich selber habe lange Zeit über UMTS gespielt, leider war das Netz auf dem Dorf nicht so gut, weshalb ich oft Verbindungsabbrüche oder auch mal lange Zeit gar keine Verbindung hatte. Wenn es dann aber mal ging, war das Internet schnell genug zum Spielen, wenn auch nicht optimal, wie es DSL oder Internet über das Kabelnetz wäre (was es leider damals nicht gab).

Mit dem Herunterladen von Patches usw. hatte ich eigentlich nie wirklich Probleme, außer dass es eben lange - etwa auf dem Niveau von DSL 1000 - gedauert hat. Das lag aber daran, dass ich auch mal 30 GB herunterladen konnte, ohne dass die Verbindung langsamer wurde. Ich vermute aber, dass man solche Tarife heutzutage nicht mehr finden wird, zumindest nicht für unter 30 Euro im Monat. Dafür kann ich z.B. mit meinem Handy mit bis zu 9 MBit/s über UMTS surfen (schneller habe ich noch nicht geschafft).


----------



## Natálya (9. Dezember 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also das man damit nicht zocken kann ist völliger Unsinn.
> 
> Ich selber bin zurzeit auf einen Surfsstick angewiesen und kann mit meinem völlig ohne Probleme zocken. [...]
> 
> Ich persönlich nutze den Stick von Fonic der wie gesagt als einzigster (meines Wissens nach) die erwähnten 5GB anbietet, die meisten anderen in der Regel nur 2-3GB. Die sind meistens sogar noch teurer.


Was heißt für dich zocken? Schließt das auch große Raids und BGs ein, oder ist das nur questen/leveln?
Von 1&1 gibts einen 10 GB Stick, den werd ich mir wohl holen.


----------



## Fritzche (18. Dezember 2012)

Also ich habe einen Surfstick von 02 und kann damit ganz ohne Probleme zoggn....unreduziert.


Reduziert ab den 5 GB ( Erreich ich meist gegen ende eines Monats also gut getimed ^^) muss ich guckn...WoW geht ohne große lags mit Ping von 99-145

World of Tanks hab ich reduziert konstant Ping von 150-200 und es laggt kein Bisschen ^^

Guild Wars 2 auch nicht nur bei größeren Events ab 50 Leuten oder so ^^


Gibt natürlich auch einige Spiele die ich reduziert kaum spielen kann weils zur Diashow wird oder gar nicht erst starten (Tera Launcher startet reduziert nicht...wollte das mal mit Testacc probieren aber pustekuchen ) 

Und natürlich gaaaaaanz großes Problem ist Patchen von WoW und co.... ^^ da lass ich das dann meist über den Vormittag ziehen wo ich soweiso arbeiten bin oder ich zogg derweil irgendwas anderes offline 


Also dafür das ich vorher einen Vodafone Stick hatte bei dem ich regelmäßig quasi Internetverbot hatte bin ich mit dem von O2 sehr zufrieden zahl 20 € monatlich und kann eigentlich kaum meckern....und ich bin den Stick ja bald sowieso wieder los  Lehre ist ja so gut wie vorbei dann bin ich raus aus dem vermaledeiten Internat ^^


----------



## roroB4 (24. Dezember 2012)

Nur so nebenbei..... ich zock über nen Österreichischen Anbieter namens ....DREI.... 

ich hab 5 GB ungebremst und wenn ich drüber komm dann bin ich auf 56k gebremst, ohne weitere kosten

wenn ich WOW zocke und das ca. 2-3 std. unter der woche und 6-7 std. am WE reicht das völlig aus. 

der Ping zum Server übers Handy is bei ca. 150ms, meiner meinung nach reicht das um flüssig zu zocken


mfg roroB4


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Mai 2013)

Aus aktuellem Anlass will ich den Thread hier nochmal kurz hochholen und von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.

Auf Grund eines Anbieterwechsels, bei dem es zu bescheuerten Schwierigkeiten gekommen ist, bin ich derzeit auch auf "mobiles Internet" @ Home angewiesen. Mein Auftrag ist beim neuen rosa Provider nicht "durchgelaufen" und somit wurden zwei Schalttermine inzwischen versäumt. Der nächstmögliche Termin, nach ~5 Tagen telefoniererei, ist nun am 23.05. (WTF!) - Am 15.04. war der Vertrag bei meinem alten Provider ausgelaufen und die Leitung tot.

Da ich neben dem Zocken auch zum Arbeiten auf Internet dringend angewiesen bin und ich mit 3GB bzw. 5GB nicht wirklich hinkomme, habe ich mir mal mehrere Surfsticks bzw. SIM-Karten von diversen Anbietern geholt und dabei festgestellt, dass Latenzen von Anbieter zu Anbieter stark schwanken.

Wohne in Berlin und die besten Werte zum Zocken bekomme ich mit SIM-Karten für das E-Plus-Netz. Das heißt: BASE und simyo. Da habe ich Latenzen von 30ms bis 70ms.

Mittelmäßige bis unterdurchschnittliche Werte erhalte ich mit FONIC: 80-180ms.

Ganz schlimm ists mit meiner Vodafone-SIM aus dem Handy im Surfstick: 80-3000ms.

"blau.de" nutzt zwar auch das E-Plus-Netz, ist aber auf Grund seiner Auslegung als Handy-SIM und des geringen Datenvolumens von 100MB (bzw. 500M mtl. ziemlich ungeeignet.

Also lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wer mit mobilen Internet zocken will, scheint (zumindest im Raum Berlin) im E-Plus-Netz gut aufgehoben zu sein.


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Mai 2013)

Du, das kommt drauf an wie gut das entsprechende Netz von deinem Standort aus erreichbar ist.
Ich hatte hier zu meiner kurzen Zeitspanne ohne DSL dicke Probleme mit dem E-Plus netz, auch Vodafone.
Nur O2 lief super.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, dachte ich mir dann auch beim schreiben. Deswegen hab ich noch "zumindest im Raum Berlin" hinzugefügt. 

Mit Fonic (O2) kann ich zB nicht wirklich zocken, da der Ping, zumindest in den letzten Tagen, stark zw. 80-400ms schwankt. Mal hast du Zeiten, wo der Ping zw. 80-90 konstant ist und dann hängt er mehrere Minuten bei 200-400ms.


----------

